# Car Info



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Dose anyone have any good pictures of the info (weight, max load, ect...) for 3 bay hopper (open). I am custom painting about 10 of them and cannot fine a good clear picture.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

My hoppers have so much weathering on them I don't know if
I can get a legible picture of the car data. Will check and
get back to you. 

Have you tried the decal availability for the cars your are
painting? They likely would have the data in the set.

Don


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

That is usually found on the lower left side of the car. 










Usually it is found under the road number of the car, but in some cases there is not room for it and it will be on the lower left.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Surprise to me. It turns out all of my hoppers are 4 bay. Shows
how close attention I pay to era correctness. The data would be
different for those vs your 3 bay hoppers. Sorry.

Don


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

The data may be different, but that's where it is located at on most freight cars.


----------



## dave1905 (Jul 7, 2013)

Three bay hoppers are probably 70 ton cars. So they would have a light weight of 50-55,000 lbs, a capacity of about 140,000 lbs and a load limit of about 155,000-160000 lbs..


----------

